# Teen caught having sex with horse on CCTV



## Gambitz (Jun 25, 2007)

*Teen caught having sex with horse on CCTV*

A US teenager has been arrested after he was caught on video having sex with a horse in a barn.

The owners of the barn in Corvallis, Oregon, had installed the video surveillance camera after previous assaults on the horse, reports the Corvallis Gazette-Times.

They were shocked to see footage of the teen sexually assaulting the mare when they checked the video in February.

Deputy Clay Stephens, who viewed the video, said the youth seemed very practiced, not hurried but not wasting any time. He seemed to be following a "very concise, deliberate, well-thought-out plan".

The owners then installed a silent alarm in the barn which sounded in their house at about 2.30am on June 7.

They checked the video monitor, saw the teenager preparing to assault the horse again, and called the sheriff's office.

Police officers rushed to the scene and arrested the teenager who was charged with burglary and sexual abuse of an animal.

link: Link Removed


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW they should have gave him some time to kill him slef.


----------



## King Speed (Jun 25, 2007)

beastiality... haha


----------



## Anaiya (Jun 25, 2007)

Ew.  Just ew.


----------



## Qurtles (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats disgusting...just wrong.


----------



## Takuto (Jun 25, 2007)

Man, that's just wrong.


----------



## Lovewitches (Jun 25, 2007)

.... Cant the teen just find a HUMAN FEMALE? D:

oh well, poor guy. o-o


----------



## Macher TX Ranger (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow. Just. Wow. If you're that horny, just find some good ol' porn.


----------



## pancake (Jun 25, 2007)

WTF?
That's so messed up.
Poor horse


----------



## Shinobikitty (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow.... can you imagine... What if that was your kid and the cops called at 3-4 in the morning telling you your teenager is in jail for fucking a horse! Not parking with his girlfriend or something like that... a horse.... lol... Gross.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Jun 25, 2007)

OMG!!! That's just so...well...eww. Poor animal, that guy should just simply crawl to a dark corner and die for doing that >>.

I mean he was that needy...couldn't he find a woman >>


----------



## Homura (Jun 25, 2007)

Wasn't there a news similar to this posted here where the guy was actually killed for having sex with a horse? Thought they would learn by then.


----------



## Saosin (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh god, ew.


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 25, 2007)

Too bad the horse didn't feel anything.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 25, 2007)

Lol the only thing he can do now is to commit suicide


----------



## Shan-chan (Jun 25, 2007)

AH! Poor horse..


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 25, 2007)

I think ill go throw up now


----------



## Syn (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, that's ummm... disturbing.


----------



## Fai (Jun 25, 2007)

Poor horse .


----------



## King Speed (Jun 25, 2007)

i see people saying poor horse...
it doesn't need sympathy cuz i'm sure it enjoyed it


----------



## Adonis (Jun 25, 2007)

Drunken Master said:


> Deputy Clay Stephens, who viewed the video, said the youth seemed *very practiced*, not hurried but not wasting any time. He seemed to be following a "*very concise, deliberate, well-thought-out plan*".



What!? BWAHAHAHAHA!

He's a horse-fucking mastermind!


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Jun 25, 2007)

I feel sorry for the hose.


----------



## impersonal (Jun 25, 2007)

WHY? 

JUST WHY?!

Why can't we see the video?


----------



## Adonis (Jun 25, 2007)

I think the Deputy should be investigated. How does he know enough about horse raping technique to critique and praise it?


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 25, 2007)

THAT IS HOT! {sarcasim}


----------



## King Speed (Jun 25, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> What!? BWAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> He's a horse-fucking mastermind!



:rofl

what the fuck!!!

i didn't even see that part!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 25, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> I think the Deputy should be investigated. How does he know enough about horse raping technique to critique and praise it?



He either probably had his own experience, or he made little boys fuck horses and taped them doing it. Some day we'll get to see those videos...some day


----------



## Metric (Jun 25, 2007)

LMAO pwned by CCTV


----------



## Deviate (Jun 25, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> What!? BWAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> He's a horse-fucking mastermind!






TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> I think the Deputy should be investigated. How does he know enough about horse raping technique to critique and praise it?



LOL!!!


----------



## Dan (Jun 25, 2007)

why would u wanna have sex with a horse anyway. he must be retarded and have no firends. or a partnet to have sex with.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 25, 2007)

OMFG, I SHAT GOLD BIRCKS


----------



## Syn (Jun 25, 2007)

King Speed said:


> i see people saying poor horse...
> it doesn't need sympathy cuz i'm sure it enjoyed it



WELL DID THE HORSE SAY NO?? Lol horses cant say no...

>.< bestiality = no


----------



## King Speed (Jun 25, 2007)

Syn said:


> WELL DID THE HORSE SAY NO?? Lol horses cant say no...
> 
> >.< bestiality = no


O.o

Tell that to Mr. Ed


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 25, 2007)

King Speed said:


> O.o
> 
> Tell that to Mr. Ed



Too bad it wasn't peanut butter that was in this horse's mouth...


----------



## Daito Nosniv (Jun 25, 2007)

Yucky To teh Extreme.


----------



## Syn (Jun 25, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Too bad it wasn't peanut butter that was in this horse's mouth...



Uh Oh  That silly horse.


----------



## Lycanthropy (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh damn >.<
Glad he's arrested.
And that deputy worries me.


----------



## Bender (Jun 25, 2007)

I can't  help but feel sorry for the horse.


----------



## King Speed (Jun 25, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Too bad it wasn't peanut butter that was in this horse's mouth...



omg... lmao!

you've got a sick mind, lol


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 25, 2007)

King Speed said:


> omg... lmao!
> 
> you've got a sick mind, lol



What can I say? I'm a true pervert.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 25, 2007)

This makes me think of a variation of Rock-Paper-Scissors [Horse-Rapist-Camera].

Camera busts rapist.

Rapist fucks horse.

Horse just lays there and takes it.


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 25, 2007)

> Deputy Clay Stephens, who viewed the video, said the youth seemed very practiced, not hurried but not wasting any time.



 

Oh my.


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 25, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> This makes me think of a variation of Rock-Paper-Scissors [Horse-Rapist-Camera].
> 
> Camera busts rapist.
> 
> ...



It's always a lose/lose situation for the animal


----------



## Yuffie (Jun 25, 2007)

LMAO I feel sorry for the horse.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 25, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> It's always a lose/lose situation for the animal



And that, kids, is why I'm not allowed within 500 ft of a zoo.


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 25, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> And that, kids, is why I'm not allowed within 500 ft of a zoo.



Et tu, Brute Adonis?


----------



## Adonis (Jun 25, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Et tu, Brute Adonis?



I fell into that giraffe pit, I swear!


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 25, 2007)

Better a horse then a drunk 15 year old.


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 25, 2007)

Dunno if I should laugh... or explode laughing ! :rofl

Oh, poor mare... See ? This is why whores should be legal ! Or maybe he fucks animals precisely because he likes them more than human females... Sicko...

If I ever feel desperate to hump anything, I'd go as fast as possible in a brothel ! (in Europe, you can go in the Netherlands for hygienecal "professionals". I think the USA have Nevada for something similar...)

Or, as already said by someone on NF "Lots and lotsa masturbation" !

Edit : oh shoot... the kid is not legal for sex. It leaves masturbation then...


----------



## Hef (Jun 25, 2007)

I was kind of hoping that the horse was a stallion and the teen was the one taking the punishment, but I guess it works with a mare as well. Beastiality is always fun lol.


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 25, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> I fell into that giraffe pit, I swear!



Bullshit! I saw you getting raeped into the hole. You loved it too!


----------



## King Speed (Jun 25, 2007)

T4R0K said:


> Dunno if I should laugh... or explode laughing ! :rofl



you should explode laughing 




> Iin Europe, you can go in the Netherlands for hygienecal "professionals". I think the USA have Nevada for something similar



You mean like whore houses and brothels...


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 25, 2007)

King Speed said:


> You mean like whore houses and brothels...



I did use the word "brothel"   ... And isn't "Candy Shop" another synonym for those places ? I've always wondered after hearing 50cent's rap...


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 25, 2007)

Shinobikitty said:


> Wow.... can you imagine... What if that was your kid and the cops called at 3-4 in the morning telling you your teenager is in jail for fucking a horse! Not parking with his girlfriend or something like that... a horse.... lol... Gross.



I would propably turn insane.


----------



## King Speed (Jun 25, 2007)

T4R0K said:


> I did use the word "brothel"   ... And isn't "Candy Shop" another synonym for those places ? I've always wondered after hearing 50cent's rap...



ah crap, my bad. And the urban dictionary says "Candy shop" means whore house


----------



## mislead (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, at least it wasn't a bear.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 25, 2007)

As for his punishment, they should tie him down and let the horse have its way with him. Who's getting fucked now?!


----------



## Sexta Espada (Jun 25, 2007)

I lol'd                                 .


----------



## Lord_of_Night (Jun 25, 2007)

*OMG* a Horse?


----------



## Fenix (Jun 25, 2007)

Damn, would suck to be the kid's parents right now

Then again, I guess there are worse news for a parent


----------



## Arishem (Jun 25, 2007)

April Vacation said:


> Damn, would suck to be the kid's parents right now
> 
> Then again, I guess there are worse news for a parent



"Excuse me sir, I'm afraid to inform you that your son has died...of a ruptured colon...after having sex with a horse."


----------



## Blix (Jun 25, 2007)

lol the kid has brought shame to his family.


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 25, 2007)

Yup. I'm sure the father must have yelled at him "I TOLD YOU OUR FAMILY WAS INTO SHEEP !! A HORSE ? HOW CAN MY SON BE HORSOSEXUAL !??"


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 25, 2007)

that's disgusting! 

anyways, some dudes are going to deal with him in jail!


----------



## Sasori (Jun 25, 2007)

They need to post those videos lol


----------



## Fulcata (Jun 25, 2007)

He's lucky he didn't fall into that horse's vagina.
They're like huge.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 25, 2007)

What a foo'

Everybody knows that cows are the way to go!


----------



## Uchiha Obito ♥ (Jun 25, 2007)

Ew... that's just plain gross. O_O


----------



## Ulfgar (Jun 25, 2007)

Roflmao!! so funny.


----------



## Silver Reflection (Jun 25, 2007)

His parents must be so proud.:S


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 25, 2007)

Ahaha, what an unlucky boy and horse.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 25, 2007)

Heh, I have seen clips of people having sex with horses on Stickam...

But this is the first where it wasn't over the top porn, or something stupid as letting your pooper be inserted by a horse cock, later killing that dumbass.

Poor guy, he planned this so well, he should have just gotten a Fleshlight. That would have saved the rape or a horse, and then getting jailed for it.

Three bucks says he has a mullet and has a hick accent.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jun 25, 2007)

What's with people and _HORSES_?? I just don't see what's so _SEXUALLY ATTRACTIVE_ about them...


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 25, 2007)

This is light work compared to the "Female rapes eagle" charges I read 4 years ago.


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Jun 25, 2007)

OMFG SICK PUKES

*walks away from thread*


----------



## King Speed (Jun 25, 2007)

Azure-kun said:


> This is light work compared to the "Female rapes eagle" charges I read 4 years ago.



how the fuck do you rape an eagle...?


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 25, 2007)

wow, he raped a male horse, thats twice the disgust..


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 25, 2007)

Holy shit, Jim!


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 25, 2007)

How amusing he couldn't find anyone to give him some so he had to find a horse to unwillingly give him some.


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 25, 2007)

King Speed said:


> how the fuck do you rape an eagle...?



You'd be surprised....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 26, 2007)

Azure-kun said:


> You'd be surprised....



...Rule 34 on GirlXEagle


----------



## Aki Hyuuga (Jun 26, 2007)

SO thats the point where the house back kicks him.

So wrong what an arse.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 26, 2007)

I will never understand why people get off on Beastiality.


----------



## Cair (Jun 26, 2007)

Gak, the poor horse...that's wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Ember* (Jun 26, 2007)

Lol, that's nasty with a capital N, that guy is sick


----------



## matsuo (Jun 26, 2007)

Ah-oh...
Caught red-....handed.


----------



## isanon (Jun 26, 2007)

i would have liked to see the kids face when the police stormed in while he was fucking a horse

not to mention when he has to call his mother saying he was arested for raping a horse :rofl


----------



## Neko (Jun 26, 2007)

O_O**


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 26, 2007)

isanon said:


> i would have liked to see the kids face when the police stormed in while he was fucking a horse
> 
> not to mention when he has to call his mother saying he was arested for raping a horse :rofl


That would make for some good dinner conversation.

Also, would you have to register yourself as a sex offender?


----------



## King Speed (Jun 26, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> That would make for some good dinner conversation.
> 
> Also, would you have to register yourself as a sex offender?



You know, maybe he would have to, considering he did "rape" something, be it an animal but still.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jun 26, 2007)

LMAO!!!!!!!
thats nasty


----------



## shinzu21 (Jun 26, 2007)

man i just have this to say
WTF????


----------



## isanon (Jun 26, 2007)

King Speed said:


> You know, maybe he would have to, considering he did "rape" something, be it an animal but still.


20 years later
neighbour: so i heard you where a sexual offender
guy: yup
neighbour: so what did you do ??
guy: i raped a horse
neighbour: O_o


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 26, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> ...Rule 34 on GirlXEagle



Oh shit, don't even go there

@ OP - talk about desperate. He fucked up his life now...literally


----------



## PandaBot (Jun 26, 2007)

Lol thats so wrong


----------



## Yuuko-Hime (Jun 26, 2007)

man.....people are weird....poor horse T-T


----------



## Doggystyle (Jun 26, 2007)

Gawd that's nasty. Someone castrate that kid


----------



## KazeTsukai (Jun 26, 2007)

Drunken Master said:


> The owners of the barn in Corvallis, Oregon, had installed the video surveillance camera *after previous assaults on the horse*, reports the Corvallis Gazette-Times.



whoa...must have been a pretty shmexy horse 



but....not really XD thats disgusting lol


----------



## Circe (Jun 26, 2007)

Article said:


> A US teenager has been arrested after he was caught on video having sex with a horse in a barn.


 Like a bad pornography....


Anyway, I'm guessing this kid didn't hear of the man who was raped by the stallion. 

.........
Bestiality.....>_<


----------



## B (Jun 26, 2007)

HOT              .


----------



## Genesis (Jun 26, 2007)

...RAPIST!!!


----------



## Bender (Jun 26, 2007)

Homobeasto Ewwwwwwwwww.....Disgusting....

That poor poor poor horse. I wonder what It's wife will say when  he comes back home...


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 26, 2007)

The horse was a mare. She was a female horse.


----------



## Xell (Jun 26, 2007)

Love is in the air~.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 26, 2007)

It's not like he could give the horse anything. Unless it was in the road less traveled! Giggity giggity giggity goo!!!!!


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jun 26, 2007)

I saw the thread title and immediately thought woman caught in beastiality and said lol

Read the story and thought guy having sex with horse and my expression was  

What the hell I never heard of homobeastiality


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 26, 2007)

This is sick, don't post shit like this. >.<

Poor horse. Damn Americans doing this.


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 26, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Poor horse. Damn Americans doing this.



What does America have to do with this ? Bestiality can be found almost everywhere...

Interesting... a frenchman defending America... I must be sleepy...


----------



## King Speed (Jun 26, 2007)

T4R0K said:


> What does America have to do with this ? Bestiality can be found almost everywhere...
> 
> Interesting... a frenchman defending America... I must be sleepy...



Yup, it can be found anywhere, but people like talking shit about America any time they can, even some Americans.. 

The french are our buddys...yup


----------



## DoomRabbit (Jun 26, 2007)

Desperate?

-----------------------------------------------------------



Dmoney729 said:


> I saw the thread title and immediately thought woman caught in beastiality and said lol
> 
> Read the story and thought guy having sex with horse and my expression was
> 
> What the hell I never heard of homobeastiality



A *mare* is a *female* horse, so technically it is NOT homobestiality...


----------



## ArtIsABang203Kyu (Jun 26, 2007)

You know... to all the people saying 'Couldn't he have found a _human_ female?' I feel the need to say OBVIOUSLY NOT! Would he really be fucking a horse if he had a girlfriend/boyfriend that was giving hm any?


----------



## fennixfire (Jun 26, 2007)

And where is this video?


----------



## Jaejoong (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm not shocked because of the bestiality but the fact he planned everything out.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 26, 2007)

How he actually got to pull it off is a surprise. I guess being horny and all can bring out the beast in you.


----------



## badakbusuk (Jun 27, 2007)

wtf is he sick or on crack


----------



## Vanity (Jun 27, 2007)

Nasty. If the horse could talk I wonder what she would say about that. Probably something bad. I doubt horses like being raped just like we don't like being raped.


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Jun 27, 2007)

That's just wrong...


----------



## BlackShinobi (Jun 27, 2007)

jajaja XD poor horse


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 27, 2007)

lovewitches said:


> .... Cant the teen just find a HUMAN FEMALE?



Oh, I think he found a loop hole...


----------



## Knight_JayLo (Jun 27, 2007)

So was he doing it or it doing him...?

Either way....WTF?!


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jun 27, 2007)

Hmm, non-consensual too. That guy disappoints the male gender... and human species.


----------



## Lux inactive (Jun 27, 2007)

Ew. I feel so sorry for that horse.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jun 27, 2007)

Disgusting....... I can't describe it in any other way.....


----------



## Brooke (Jun 27, 2007)

Damn that is wrong sucks for the guy haha but he deserves it.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 27, 2007)

.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow....just wow.


----------



## UchihaSakura (Jun 27, 2007)

That poor horse


----------



## Azradon (Jun 27, 2007)

damn, here i hoped it was a she doing that +pics
meh


----------



## Fojos (Jun 27, 2007)

Karin said:


> Wasn't there a news similar to this posted here where the guy was actually killed for having sex with a horse? Thought they would learn by then.



No, the kid fucked the horse, it was the opposite on the other one.


----------



## tinaa (Jun 28, 2007)

wow. 

....

just wow


----------

